# London Fishkeeper Meet - Wildwoods 19th March



## mlgt (16 Mar 2011)

LFKC are meeting up at Wildwoods in Crews Hill this saturday.

If you are local come on by. We are meeting at 12pm and will be visiting the neighbouring fish shops located nearby.

Address - http://www.wildwoods.co.uk/contact.htm

Topic from LFKC can be found here - http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1415.0


----------



## a1Matt (16 Mar 2011)

This is what some of us look like so you know who to say hi to  ... viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1391&p=150462&hilit=lfkc#p150462


----------



## Nelson (16 Mar 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> This is what some of us look like so you know who to say hi to  ... viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1391&p=150462&hilit=lfkc#p150462


if i saw that lot i'd stay away   .


----------

